# JD 318 owners manual



## greenmeanie (Aug 21, 2010)

Can someone send me a Owners manual for a JD 318.
I bought one and need to do maintenance to it and would be nice to have the manual.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Greenmeanie! I have the owners manual and both shop manuals if ever you need a scan of certain pages to hold you until you score the originals for yourself.


----------



## greenmeanie (Aug 21, 2010)

Can you send the whole owners manual?
Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I need it for my machine. I could scan it to get you going if you wanted to PM me your e mail


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check your local dealer, ebay, etc. for an OM.


----------



## greenmeanie (Aug 21, 2010)

No thanks it came with the tractor I shouldn't have to pay for a Owners manual.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the JD world, you get to pay for everything!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Greenie, I'm sorry I misunderstood you and was scanning the shop manual for the engine and not the machine manual. The owners manual won't have those specs, but I can scan any pages from the owners manual if you desire. Please let me know as I'm more than willing to help you out, just unsure if I'm getting you the info you actually need.


----------

